# Schwinn Aerocycle Headlight/Tank Lens



## Jrodarod (Dec 28, 2017)

Wanted. Please PM me. repro is fine.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah, I've been looking for a glass Aero lens for years, and would be willing to pay thousands!  Zip, Nada, Nothing!
Good luck with that one. Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 28, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, I've been looking for a glass Aero lens for years, and would be willing to pay thousands!  Zip, Nada, Nothing!
> Good luck with that one. Ha ha ha ha ha!



Would a glass repop be ok? I may have a connection  I know some guys here hate repop stuff, not sure if there’s a market but I know a guy with a press and mold


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 28, 2017)

Repop is perfect. It’s for a 24” aero cycle. Yes, a 24” aero...


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 28, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 730056



Are they same size as a 26” ?


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 29, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> Are they same size as a 26” ?




My  Aero cycle is 26".
Being that it's a 24" Aero. I would think the tank was made to fit that specific size frame and also the diameter of the lens as well.


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 29, 2017)

It’s all hand crafted . The tank is aluminum, has the original bezel but need the glass.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2017)

There were some plastic lenses made, and a guy here on the Cabe that was working on a glass reproduction.
I bought one of his glass tail light lenses, and it looked so good, that I thought he'd get a headlight lens out for sure.
The last communication I had with him, he said he was having some problems perfecting it, and that he'd let me know, when he got some good ones made.
Then I never heard from him again.
If a genuine original glass lens can be had, then I've got a genuine original Aerocycle with a cracked lens.
I'd be very interested in a glass lens, if you come up with one.


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> There were some plastic lenses made, and a guy here on the Cabe that was working on a glass reproduction.
> I bought one of his glass tail light lenses, and it looked so good, that I thought he'd get a headlight lens out for sure.
> The last communication I had with him, he said he was having some problems perfecting it, and that he'd let me know, when he got some good ones made.
> Then I never heard from him again.
> ...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 29, 2017)

The press/mold is made , we’re gonna make a couple and I will post on here to see if there’s any interest in them. Thx


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 29, 2017)

Perfect! Ill also PM you my #


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 29, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> The press/mold is made , we’re gonna make a couple and I will post on here to see if there’s any interest in them. Thx



I should add that we’re gonna make some clear glass lenses, not the tanks, sorry if any confusion!


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 30, 2017)

Bump..


----------

